# How would you see yourself?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If you are in band, or even if you aren't, or never had or never will be again, how would you see yourself in a band. The Leader? A Member? A Sideman/person/woman?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

With my skills .......Roadie

With my age .........Roadie for an all harmonica band using small amps.

Sorry....kkjwpw....couldn't resist.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi!

Iam Vocal/Guitar in a duo..its my band,my stuff,my gigs,my passion...
My drummer could be change any day and i could add a bassist anytime,but
i dont think that "Climax" would survive without me,since iam the one doing
all the writting and evrything.

Sometime i wish i could play a 5 member band or more,i alway tought that it would be less demanding...but mabye iam wrong...at least i would be less shy.

I guest i like better the freedom i got being by my self,over all the rest.
Iam not to much of a "follow the sheet" player..thats why i like to jam on blues the most..with others

and you robert1950?

Frank:smile:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

An equal. Unless I've taken a sideman gig. In which case I jump when told.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I always enjoyed being the rhythm guitarist more than the lead guitarist or bassist. Although I didn't mind taking my turn on those, and was always willing to play some keyboard if the song needed it. But for me--the rhythm guitarist, with a solo here or there was what I got into the most.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> If you are in band, or even if you aren't, or never had or never will be again, how would you see yourself in a band. The Leader? A Member? A Sideman/person/woman?


Pretty much like the reincarnation of Elvis ... 

Thank You .. Thank you very much


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm a bit of a control freak....although those who know me well would not necessarily see it......I would only put myself in a position of being the leader....as I am now with my current group, I get uneasy if we're not organized and focussed - because I usually have a vision of how I want a show or whatever to play out....I hate going unprepared - so I assume the role of leader to ensure we pull it off well.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Paul said:


> Equal never works, too many Generals, not enough soldiers.


I'm with Paul here. Most bands that I've been with has one person who is pretty much "in-charge" of the whole thing. Otherwise, what happens is nothing gets done. I know of so many bands who have not even been able to get out of their basements because no one wants to take the lead on anything. It could be just as simple as song choices, finding gigs, organizing shows or arranging the music, composing, etc.

On my part depending on the band I'm in, I adjust accordingly. Of course, if it's "my" band, then I do the leading or directing. By saying leading tho, I don't mean I'm the frontman or the focus of it, rather like lbrown said "I get things organized and focused".


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm uncomfortable as a frontman, though I've done it and tolerated it. The occasional lead vocal is cool, but I'd rather not be the focus all the time, and I don't enjoy making small talk with the audience. However, in one band I'm the only multi-instrumentalist and that puts the focus on me a lot...tons of lead guitar, steel guitar, mandolin, keys...it wearies me. I'm not the band leader and prefer it that way, decisions aren't mine, though because of my role I have rather heavy veto rights. Our frontpersons haven't got the strongest stage presence but between the two of them they get by. 

In my guitar/violin duo, it's a pure partnership, even though the focus is usually on the cute blonde fiddle player, instead of the axeman. We have never had decision problems (or any other for that matter) and we more or less share the stage chat stuff and let the music do the rest.

In the vaguely contemporary Irish/celtoidish group I'm a sideman, happily banging out whatever the singer wants. I've got lots of input, and some veto power, but by and large it's the singer's show. Suits me fine.

What it comes down to is my ego/personality and workload don't allow me to enjoy being a frontman. Besides, being a sideman backup guy has got me a lot of work in a very small music market, more than if I were a frontman. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Band leader*

Pretty much my band,my equippement,my practice space,transportation etcc.
I do all of the bookings and things get done.After doing this for over 40 years,it is wearing me out slowly,but i am a bit of a control freak when it comes to the band.I also do a duo wich i am only the sideman and that works fine for me.Tried out a few bands last year and could not stand all the bickering,so its not for me.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

I actually been a sideman a few times,back in high school.
But the last time i did, it was very great..it was at a Jim Zellers gig at "The Portage" in lassomption here in Quebec.He blew the harp, i Stroke the strings
We Bluesy-Rock that place till the administration kick us out...really!
We were quite wasted,Him on Alchool..me on some other...what a night!

even if iam usually the frontman..i dont interact with the audiance.
I work especialy hard to have a set that is played back to back,up to 15 songs,boum, boum, boum. (normal pit stop for tunning only)

Frank:smile:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

greco said:


> With my skills .......Roadie


X2 :rockon2:

I'll happily be the behind the scenes geek charged with keeping the things with wires going.

Cheers!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

FrankyFarGone said:


> and you robert1950?
> 
> Frank:smile:


Mostly, a sideman.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Geek said:


> X2 :rockon2:
> 
> I'll happily be the behind the scenes geek charged with keeping the things with wires going.
> 
> Cheers!


That put you in the upper class of the highly revered, highly qualified "TechieRoadie":bow:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

For me, it depends on whether or not I have to do vocals. when you do lead vocals, you naturally end up being more outspoken and decisive as people look to you to represent the band.

But if I had my choice, and the talent to pull it off, I'd rather be the lone gunman type guitarist, who lets his music do the talking and through it, becomes one of the main focusses...kind of like George Lynch, Steve Vai, and EVH.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Diablo said:


> For me, it depends on whether or not I have to do vocals. when you do lead vocals, you naturally end up being more outspoken and decisive as people look to you to represent the band.


This may be an exception, but in AC/DC, it's Malcolm Young who calls the shots behind the scenes.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...five years ago, at age 55, i made the decision to operate under my own name. i was absolutely amazed by the fact that, suddenly, everything around me began to make sense, and still does.

i had forever been frustrated by the fact that, as a writer, no one ever took my songs seriously in any of the bands i was in.

now i have a band that wants to do nothing *but* craft, rehearse, record and perform the songs i write. despite the fact that there is, so far, almost no money to be made, they are willing to sacrifice virtually every weekend to focus on my songs.

the only question now is, why didn't i do this twenty years ago???

kqoct

for better or for worse, one of the clear "features" of this arrangement is that there is no doubt about who is in control, or why. it completely bypasses that debate, making it utterly moot.

however, having said all that, it is not nearly so simple being "leader of the band" - in a typical "band" context. i've mowed THAT lawn a couple of times, and it still has all the traps, pitfalls, complications and politics that you might expect.

-dh


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

In my current band, I probably do 30%, out of 5 members, so I'd still consider myself as just a member. The second guitarist and I choose lead/rhythm parts on a song-by-song basis.

I don't really have any more parts to play than anyone else, but since I have the jam space, recording gear, and the most music theory (a scary thought, really -- I should definitely have more) I have to do the schedule, arrangement (if we're changing a song significantly), and the demo recording/mixing.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I've been the founder and leader of almost all of the projects I've been involved with and I like it that way. I'm usually more organized and driven than the other members, therefore we actually rehearse and perform regularly which is what it's all about for me. 

Maybe I'm a control freak, but if you knew me that's probably the last thing you'd call me.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> This may be an exception, but in AC/DC, it's Malcolm Young who calls the shots behind the scenes.


I don't think it's as uncommon as all that. In Metallica, Lars seems to be the one who rules the roost.

Having said that, in my projects, if I'm the one writing the songs, then I'm the big cheese. I'm always open to opinions and I'm certainly not the most brilliant musician of all time, I'm sure others will arrange some parts better than I can, but for the most part, I have an idea of how I want my stuff to sound.

If I'm in a cover band, or playing another band member's material, I'll quietly shuffle off to the side and do as I'm told.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

greco said:


> That put you in the upper class of the highly revered, highly qualified "TechieRoadie":bow:


So... the two most coveted of the roadies are the Techie and the Beerman?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Because I'm willing and moderately able to sing, I usually end up calling the tunes if not being the defacto leader of the bands I play with. I tend to see bands as a cooperative/collective thing though, so I'll never tell someone how they have to pay their part.

Matt


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

When iam very bored,i like to picture myself in a Band where i would be team up with a "Flipper gril"...half fish, half human. You know the kind that has fish skin,palmed hands and globulus eyes..she would play the piano,dress in a fisherman.I would be the singer only,no guitar.My outfit would be totally naked,wrap in aluminum foil paper...with a nice hat, stolen from Frank Sinatra.
And on are slow songs i would lay down on the piano....big cabaret cliche.
A little girl would olso be part of this, doing the back vocal and tambourine.
Then each song perfom would be paint on canvas...i would drink small shooter of diffrent colours,then barf them up on canvas.Then the painting would be sold..to supplied the flipper-girl with some expansive cream for her
sensitive skin.

Frank


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Frank.....your the #*[email protected] greatest. Your my wifes hero. Man, your worth a fortune brother. 

Shawn :food-smiley-004:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Frank you got a grow-op in that barn too?


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Frank you got a grow-op in that barn too?


Hi! 

Sorry..a what? Grow-op in that barn?

Frank


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

loll..ok..Nah..notthing grows in that barn,i am not to much of a green thumb.
and all of the barn was provide to me by a local farmer man(For Free),So its no time to F**k around with medecinal stuff 

Still iam not sure if is what you were kind of askin....
Why are you askin this?
You a Cop Fu**ER!?

Frank


----------



## ennsgr (Sep 26, 2007)

I'd have to put myself as the leader. I did vocals and lead guitar in the only 2-guitar band I've ever played in. All the other jams/shows we've done as a 3-piece i was the only guitar player/vocalist... I also find myself organizing band rehersals, arranging a lot of the guitar parts (and helping the bass out a bunch). I guess I'm a bit of a control freak, but I can't help but want to be a bit in charge of these things.

It might just be that I've only played with guys with less experience than me, so I've naturally just sorta played a bit of a teaching role? I dunno, I imagine if I played with some people who've played for a bunch longer than me it might be a bit different.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ideally, I'd like to be just a sideman. Do my licks and step aside. But (almost) every group of musicians I ever worked with, or even jammed with, seemed to lack as strong a head for material as I came with, be it arrangements, song choice, groove establishment, etc. Not that they weren't decent musicians. It was just that they never really thought about that "macro" stuff very much.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...someone should start a thread asking whether democratic bands work, and for how long?

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It really depends on the project. I will say that I much prefer a band with a clear leader, whether it's me or somebody more capable.

I have worked as a side man and as a part of a number of collectives.


I prefer a benevolent dictatorship.


----------

